# RIP Albrighton Huntsman Ray Shaw



## JanetGeorge (13 December 2012)

I was shocked to read that Ray Shaw had been found dead after failing to turn up at a meet.  Much sympathy to his wife Margaret.


----------



## OEH (13 December 2012)

So terribly sad.


----------



## happyhunter123 (13 December 2012)

How sad and awful. My thoughts are with his family. RIP


----------



## Hunters (13 December 2012)

Very sad / good man.


----------



## Clippy (14 December 2012)

He was a good friend who helped a lot of people, he was a talented horse and dog man. I can't believe he's gone, very, very shocked.


----------



## jess_asterix (14 December 2012)

Still cannot believe he has gone, was utterly speechless when I got the phone call Tuesday morning. Such a great huntsman who will be missed greatly by all. Deepest sympathy to Margaret. RIP Ray


----------



## Mark Gilbert (14 December 2012)

Very sad in deed. Our thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## marc (14 December 2012)

I have thought about nothing else this week, what a terrible tragic loss. Ray was everything a great huntsman could be. A true professional, knew hounds inside out, one of the best horseman i have met and fun to be around.

I often think back fondly to when i bought a day up front with ray at a charity auction and had the best hunting day ever, we often joked with each other that i would be buying 20 days up front every season!

RIP Ray you will be missed.


----------



## Bluesmom (14 December 2012)

When I heard this news ealier this week I was so shocked. Ray was a great guy and as already said by someone else I have thought about this constantly. My thoughts are with Margaret at this very sad time.


----------



## Maesfen (14 December 2012)

Very sad news.  R I P.


----------

